# Tire Rotation



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Is it necessary to rotate tires on trailer? if yes, is it every 5K miles?


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

I've not heard of it being done on a regular TT but can't speak for a 5th wheel.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

hautevue said:


> I've not heard of it being done on a regular TT but can't speak for a 5th wheel.


I think most TT tires fail due to age, not wear, so I don't think it's that big of a deal.


----------



## ELSEWHERE (Sep 16, 2007)

Nathan said:


> I've not heard of it being done on a regular TT but can't speak for a 5th wheel.


I think most TT tires fail due to age, not wear, so I don't think it's that big of a deal.
[/quote]
X2...even so it's not like the front axle steers and the rear axle drives causing different wear characteristics. That's the only real reason for rotating motor vehicle tires.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

can't hurt. IMO


----------



## daK9er (May 17, 2010)

swanny said:


> can't hurt. IMO


X2


----------

